# What does Easter mean to you?



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

For me, Easter is a time to get together with the family and have a few days off from work making sure I slip in a yak!!!


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Easter for me means public holidays which i usually work and get double time and a half.... also means chocolate..... also means i have to use the "santa's watching" blackmail phrase now instead of "the easter bunny's watching"

happy yakkin easter everyone! :wink:


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I can't say that I am particularly religious or anything - but it is a family time. A time to chill out and relax. Watch all the boaties loose their cool at the ramp :lol: Drink a few beers and notch up a few paddles and get some new PB's.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

For me its about chilling out and relaxing and all things going well geting out for a fish. For me church is out on the yak or in a boat. :wink:

Milt,


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

opportunity to hit barra in peter faust........if the weathers ok.....otherwise chocolate and beer it is :lol:


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Family time, watching my son get excited over an easter egg hunt (should be old enough to understand it this year) and relax with 4 days to myself.....will get two yaks in for sure!

Ash


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Easter is traditionally the time when the small-medium sized squid (born Sep-Nov the previous year) come on the chew in Port Philip Bay - so Easter usually means squid fishing for me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2007)

I would say those squid are already hungry mate - I've been catching quite a few lately and seeing a lot more of them lately.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

5thofNovember said:


> I would say those squid are already hungry mate - I've been catching quite a few lately and seeing a lot more of them lately.


Happy days!   Make sure you leave me a couple :wink:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

'Jesus built my Hotrod' - Ministry ( Circa 1990's ).

Well he built my kayaks company, earth and water so praise the lord!

Mmmmmm Chocolate. :roll:


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2007)

SFA :wink:

:twisted:


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Easter is always a big family bbq on friday (any excuse to eat prawns and fish mmmmmm). Have a beer with the rest of the family. Saturday is the mates bbq mmmmm more beer. and hopefully quite a few yaks over the next two weeks 

Cheers Dave


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey PAFF, another Ministry song reminds me of the AKFF - 'A new world order'!!!


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Camping, steak on a bbq, cold beer, listening to children argueing over nothing, listening to children laughing over nothing, fishing and yakking. It's all good.

JT


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Yay.......nearly always working. :lol: :shock:  :x

Cheers Andybear :lol: and the winds going to drop and my temporarily mislaid fish will be picked up by some stinkboater.... :x


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Being a practising catholic , it means quite a lot of time at church and the stations of the cross, and visiting the sick and old, a great time of year


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

Easter is normally a time to share with the family for the C and E festivities. this year is time to catch a few fish and demolish the odd chcolate bunny :lol:


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

It's the easter bunny's birthday.

I think he layed an egg on his birthday then got cross and left, because it's obviously odd for any bunny to lay an egg.

Then when calmed down and he came back he descovered he really was a chicken and that the eggs was chocolate, everyone was stoked!

Or somehting like that anyway.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Sorry to disssapoint you Tim but this easter bunny aint coming back :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jamie Robley (Mar 24, 2007)

iw- iu.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Easter for me is a time of spiritual reflection. I have the basic Christian beliefs, Jesus being God and dying on the cross. It sounds kinda odd, specially since I have a background in science and business. But I have seen too much happen to not believe in God. I think Jesus is cool, though church is sometimes not cool at all. It should be but often it puts people off God.

I was hoping to get out camping this weekend by the sea and go yakking but have too much to do at home. Hopefully I can get out yakking for a day. Oh, in the Bible Jesus liked fisherfolk and boats so I don't think he minds escaping from church buildings every now and then for a bit of fresh air and some fun on the water. :wink:


----------



## Forster Freak (Jan 13, 2007)

I think troppo has it right.
Without Christ there would be no Easter.
It should be a time of reflection and remember that because of Easter and the message it brings there is hope that good will triumph over evil and perhaps many more days of being fishermen
Happy Easter
David


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Right on the money Joday and David very well said guys


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

What does Easter mean to me :?: :?: I'm not a church goer (although my wife is - SDA), so it's more about having a good break from work :lol: :lol: ....... and hopefully catching some good fish early tomorrow morning  Hopefully a trip report worth posting my fellow AKFF friends :shock: 
Have a great and safe Easter break all and hope we all catch PB's :twisted: 
Just the same, I will think of J.C. and the ultimate sacrifice he made (might seem hypocritical to some, but I just aint a church goer) 8)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Cuda said:


> Just the same, I will think of J.C. and the ultimate sacrifice he made (might seem hypocritical to some, but I just aint a church goer) 8)


Mark I am sure there are many with Christian beliefs who will think as you mate and wont be church goers, but endeavour to hold Christian values in outlook and deeds


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

My Easter is rain, Bluesfest, forgetting to get tickets to Bluesfest and being too hungover to meet Couta1 for a fish at Black Rock before the southerly hit yesterday.

No doubt the next two days will se me anchored up with an umbrella and a line out.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Sorry. Milt made me do it.:lol:

The wife is Catholic, so we'll be going to church a couple of times this week. Probably also spend some time with her family, as they just returned from an extended stay in Mexico. 
I'll also take the opportunity to get some fishing in on Saturday.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

luv the pics


----------



## xtian (Jan 20, 2007)

Wouldn't mind getting a GPS location...Anyone know what kind of fish???
:lol:

4 When He had finished speaking, He said to Simon, "Put out into the deep water and let down your nets for a catch." 5 Simon answered and said, "Master, we worked hard all night and caught nothing, but I will do as You say and let down the nets." 6 When they had done this, they enclosed a great quantity of fish, and their nets began to break; 7 so they signaled to their partners in the other boat for them to come and help them. And they came and filled both of the boats, so that they began to sink.


----------



## jacktheyak (Nov 6, 2005)

Easter used to mean four kids and a wet dog in a tent watching the rain, now I am a disinterested spectator, still watching the rain!!


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jack you sent me back! Flinders caravan park every easter was the friggin damp pits from hell.

To all you religousy types - I don't discount it....get the odd intimation of something going on, but what do I know? I don't even know how the toaster works.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

varp said:


> but what do I know? I don't even know how the toaster works.


All I suggest Varp, is to not toast your easter eggs. :roll:


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

